# Another top



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

A new hooded top  Not the best of photos but if you 
look at it , on the back of it is his name ' Fizzy Dave ' 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and a front view photo 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and another


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Fizzy looks ultra cool in his leopard print top.. i love it x


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I love it! Fizzy is such a snazzy dresser.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Dashing !


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That Fiizy Dave is turning into a real "clothes Horse"  He looks amazing in his new leapard print coat!!! :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so cool!


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

THAT IS TO CUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

thats great!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Sexy top Fizzy :wink: 
I love it hehe


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

8) 8) 8) super cool !!!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thats so nice i have to ask where are you getting all these clothes from they are great i especially love this one as its personalised


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww thats so nice i have to ask where are you getting all these clothes from they are great i especially love this one as its personalised


The puffer jacket is from ' pucci ' 

The personalised one is from a lady who hand makes them ( made to measure) I met her after a friend of mine brought Fizzy his first top from her  I gave her a call and she made this one for him  she is making me a few others with words on ( she has his measurments LOL ) I should have them early next week 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

my boy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Woo woo, Fizzy! You are sooo Da Man! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love that top!!!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, that is so cute. I love leopard print. You are so handsome, Fizzy! 8)


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

He looks so funny. Does he like to wear clothes?


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Like always ...Fizzy you rock


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love that top... The last picture the way he is holding his head it looks like ha has a top hat on... hehehhee


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fizzy must be the best dressed chi in town. Love that top and as always he looks fabulous. :laughing8:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Fizzy Dave is just too cool. 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

LaVida said:


> Does he like to wear clothes?


He is getting used to it , for now he is just wearing them 
for the photos as it to hot right now ..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy enjoying the summer


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

that is sexy!he is one super spoiled chi!he looks stunning in that coat,very rock star!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Fizzy is sooo cute. Adorable outfit.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I love seeing pics of Fizzy! Pretty soon he's going to have more clothes than me!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my...how did I miss this? He is super cute in that personalized outfit. What a star he is. 

Leslie


----------

